# Which Two (2) Bible Translations Do You Use Most?



## Scott1 (Apr 30, 2010)

This is not a debate of the efficacy of translations, but a survey of use and reasons for use.

Which two (2) Bible translations do you use most?

Please vote for 1 or 2 translations that you use. Voters will be identified with responses in this poll.


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 30, 2010)

I clicked NLT by mistake; meant NIV. I use it predominantly, and also KJV. My church uses ESV, and sometimes NIV and Holman.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I use the ESV and NASB. I used NASB exclusively for years and then was converted to the ESV but I just can't seem to get rid of my love of the NASB. For the poll I only picked two but for lesson/sermon prep I tend to use many.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

No Geneva Bible?


----------



## Herald (Apr 30, 2010)

The NASB is my primary English text followed by the KJV. I also refer to the ESV occasionally.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 30, 2010)

My Bible usage is pretty much evenly split between the ESV and the NIV. 

When I'm in any context other than a military chapel, I use the ESV. When I'm preaching in a chapel I use the NIV since that is the pew Bible and most in attendance have it as their personal Bible as well. When I preach, regardless of the version I employ, I always note any mistranslations in the text.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2010)

Primary is NKJV and I also use KJV and Geneva.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 30, 2010)

The two I use are the Authorised Version and the Authorised Version. 
I do own some others, but I don't find it helpful to dot about between them - it just means you don't remember it word for word so well


----------



## Tripel (Apr 30, 2010)

ESV for me. I don't really have a second translation I use.


----------



## E Nomine (Apr 30, 2010)

The two I use the most are the 1599 Geneva and the NKJV.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2010)

ESV (most popular CT in use by Reformed folks and it has the BEST study Bible on the market)
NKJV (most helpful TR/Majority text translation in English. I love the textual notes differentiating the readings in the CT, TR, and Byzantine tradition.)


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 30, 2010)

KJV primarily and ASV if I want to look at a CT translation.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 30, 2010)

I use primarily the ESV and use my NKJV Thompson chain and 1599 Geneva secondarily


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 30, 2010)

Using multiple versions makes memorization difficult, I've found. I use the KJV on my own. My second choice was the ESV because my church employs it for public readings, so I "use" it insomuch as I hear it read and read from it when I am the reader for that week.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 30, 2010)

90% esv, 10% niv


----------



## jambo (Apr 30, 2010)

NASB first and foremost. Use the ESV periodically


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 30, 2010)

I use both KJV and NIV.


----------



## Grimmson (Apr 30, 2010)

I use NKJV for church and personal reading, NASB for classes and about 50 percent of the time use it to check my English translation of the greek, and I use ESV for about 40 percent of the time to check my translations. The reason I don't use my ESV more is because the commentary can be a bit distracting for study and comparing thoughts with the lectures. My NASB has so such commentaries, just the Word.


----------



## Grymir (May 1, 2010)

King Jimmy!!!!! The only other one I use is the Geneva when I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## rbcbob (May 1, 2010)

I use the NKJB because of its English and underlying Greek. I use the NAS because of its English.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 1, 2010)

We use the NIV at church, and I'd say I use the ASV a little more than the NKJV and NASB. However, I'm moving toward a Byzantine text conviction, so I may move even more toward the NKJV.


----------



## KSon (May 1, 2010)

I voted for KJV and ESV, though NKJV is about equal with ESV. The fact that the ESV is the elder-ordained translation at our church, and I am a pastoral intern, makes it one of my top two. That is where I would differentiate between "most-used" and "most-preferred". I prefer the King James Version for the numerous reasons hashed out in other threads (underlying text, confessional translators, cadence, etc.). As of late, it has replaced the NKJV as my preferred version for personal study, though the NKJV would be my #2 if this thread was "most-preferred".


----------



## ClayPot (May 1, 2010)

HCSB is my favorite. I pick up my ESV Reformation Study Bible sometimes for family devotionals though.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (May 2, 2010)

I read mostly the ESV for church stuff, but the HCSB for reading long passages. I think I am so used to ESV/NKJV traditional readings that the HCSB catches me off guard enough to pay attention to what is actually going on in the text.


----------



## TexanRose (May 3, 2010)

KJV and KJV. I believe the Byzantine text to be the most reliable. Not that I'm an expert on Greek texts, but my Dad is, so I've studied just enough to understand some of what he talks about.

I do occasionally (very rarely) refer to the NKJV if I'm having trouble following a particularly long sentence in the KJV.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 3, 2010)

NKJV primarily. Also use the 2007 update to the NLT as a poor man's commentary--sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't. 

AMR


----------



## goodnews (May 3, 2010)

raekwon said:


> 90% esv, 10% niv



Sounds about right, although I would probably be 80%, 20%.


----------



## student ad x (May 3, 2010)

The NASB and the ESV.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2010)

NKJV when preaching.

ESV with teen/young adult bible studies.

Bible in Basic English for one-on-one bible studies with Koreans & Chinese.


----------



## sastark (May 4, 2010)

I'm not sure why the poll is closed, but I _would_ have voted for: NKJV (primary) and 1599 Geneva (secondary).


----------



## RTaron (May 6, 2010)

I have been trying out the TMB. third millennium bible. 
But I still love the KJV with the metrical psalms at the back.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2010)

sastark said:


> I'm not sure why the poll is closed, but I _would_ have voted for: NKJV (primary) and 1599 Geneva (secondary).


 

It was set to close in two days. Don't know why. I reopened it. 

I use the KJV and the 1599 Geneva the most.


----------



## passingpilgrim (May 13, 2010)

I use:

1. NKJV primarily
2. HCSB to get a somewhat different viewpoint on how the text may read.


----------



## TomVols (May 18, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I use the ESV and NASB. I used NASB exclusively for years and then was converted to the ESV but I just can't seem to get rid of my love of the NASB. For the poll I only picked two but for lesson/sermon prep I tend to use many.


This is precisely where I am. The NIV helped me fall in love with the Bible so I have a soft spot for it, but I get frustrated by some of its renderings. Maybe the 2011NIV will be the improvement the TNIV _should_ have been


----------



## dudley (May 22, 2010)

KJV is my favorite


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 4, 2010)

NASB & The ESV


----------



## Ivan (Jun 4, 2010)

ESV and NKJV.


----------



## OpenAir (Jun 22, 2010)

1) ESV
2) NASB 

I recently "discovered" the Holman Christian Standard Bible, and I am finding myself using it more and more.


----------

